# LV proves gun rights needs limits



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And this was posted on NBC's political section they call "think". 












> I am a gun owner and have been since I was 12, growing up in South Dakota. I still have an assortment of shotguns and rifles, all used for sporting purposes.
> 
> My son-in-law, a New Yorker, loves to come to our Montana ranch and with Doug (our expert marksman manager) target shoot a variety of legal weapons.
> 
> ...


https://www.nbcnews.com/think/polit...ves-gun-rights-ncna808966?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If the news media wants to amend the constitution then it should be done in the same order they were written.
Start with the 1st and if that get anywhere we can then move onto the 2nd.
I would be willing to bet it would never get anywhere.

What the so called reporter fails to understand is after AR15s are banned the gun grabbers will move on to their next target.
Stupid Fudd.
Elmer Fudd the rabbit hunter for those that don't know the term.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

> Yeah, Yeah: The Second Amendment. But the Second Amendment does not guarantee the right to bear any arms you please.


The second amendment also says nothing about size, number, or "style"
I think there may be a reason for that.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

How could they possibly stop people from stock piling ammo and what's the reporters definition of "enough"..


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the man is right, it is time to stop activities or rights, that are an acute threat to the general welfare. Let’s see… where shall we start… How about we look at accidental or “unintentional deaths” in the U.S.

Just looked around at lots of sites with statistics... all varied but most list things way ahead of firearm deaths. I will pick one… Vehicles.

Around 42,000 folks were killed in automobile accidents in whatever recent year I looked at. The sites don’t list whether it was someone driving, a pedestrian hit or a passenger in that vehicle or another vehicle. I’m sure the numbers are out there, I just do not want to go and find them. Safe to say, vehicles are responsible for more deaths than firearms in any given year. Except for War, that causes a lot of firearm deaths. Folks fighting as well as civilians who were in the wrong place at the wrong time… But let’s stick with vehicles.

There are speed limits on U.S. roads, most are under 70 MPH. Why would anyone need a vehicle that can go faster? Let’s ban all vehicles that can go faster than 70 MPH.

High capacity vehicles? Why would any civilian need to own a vehicle that can hold more than 7 people. The army… yeah. And the state… yeah, they are the only ones who should have access to high capacity vehicles.

We should also have background checks for vehicle ownership. 10 day waiting period, psychological test, criminal background check…. The whole shebang. We don’t want any nuts having access to a vehicle and causing harm to the general public. Or criminals who could use the vehicle for some illegal activity either!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And don't forget dodgeball.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Not to mention:
Bicycles
Rolerskates
Diving boards
Skateboards
Anykind of boards
Jungle gyms
Merry go rounds
Tag
Any game where "Touching" may occur
Any game that clearly has a winner and a loser
Saying bang while pointing a finger


...Don't get me started.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Dear nbc d-bag,

Bite me! 
Yours sincerely, The 2nd amendment.


----------



## kd4ulw (Feb 11, 2015)

The author talks about ‘military grade firearms’. I wonder what *they* would think of my British Enfield .303? Not a modern arm but it’s an authentic military rifle. Wonder if that would pass muster?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> Dear nbc d-bag,
> 
> Bite me!
> Yours sincerely, The 2nd amendment.


I just hate it , when people beat around the bush...

:rofl:Jim:rofl:


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's today's word, concerning the shooting and a new possible affliction for all us guys to get out of a crime with:

"TOXIC MASCULINITY"


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> And this was posted on NBC's political section they call "think".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Amendments were not included in the Constitution because the framers of the Constitution considered them "God given rights". They were added on at the insistence of the states before the states would ratify the Constitution. The Second Amendment does not mention any arms. It does not restrict the citizens from owning the most modern of arms, the flint lock rifle. It did not limit the citizens to matchlock or wheel lock guns of a previous time.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe the Founder's point with the 2nd Amendment was to ensure the People were armed as well as the government, to prevent tyranny from arising.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> I believe the Founder's point with the 2nd Amendment was to ensure the People were armed as well as the government, to prevent tyranny from arising.


Exactly this is why the lefts slogan "but people should not have military rifles!" is so disingenuous and despicable.. Those are EXACTLY the kind of rifles that are the most important!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

The writers of the constitution still remembered how hard it was to throw off their shackles and wanted to have some assurance their descendants would have the tools to do so if it became necessary. I keep asking myself what skullduggery is being planned that the elitists do not want us able to resist....but then again, I'm not college-brainwashed or 'id(iot)--ucated'.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tabaco kills 400,000 people a year, cars another 60,000 and Medical 
Malpractice over 100,000 a year lets start there.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I believe that police shootings are included in the federal crime/gun reporting data. Long time since I got a copy but it also included self defense etc. They don't compare other country's like knife deaths in japan. If they want to regulate anything it's Psychiatrist's. Gee little Billy your right, they are picking on you, let me give you some pills that will let you be more receptive to my guidance, UM!! I mean treatment..


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I forgot , Just ban the periodic table of elements.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

backlash said:


> If the news media wants to amend the constitution then it should be done in the same order they were written.
> Start with the 1st and if that get anywhere we can then move onto the 2nd.
> I would be willing to bet it would never get anywhere.
> 
> ...


What guns?, Mine were lost during the last Hurricane.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

OK lets not forget this new batch of rules has not one thing to do with mass shootings or safety. That all could have been resolved 50 years ago before they passed all the mental health law/ juvy law , can't ask law, and the driving record of people . I could go on but you get my point, we have all known people who are border line nuts or outright violent during our life , but no way to let anyone know or find anyone who cared. This is an out right attempt to disarm all of us period. Just one life is just a slogan to these people to get what they want. CONTROL Never mind that we owners of rifles , pistols etc have been the line in the sand that other country's have feared to cross. That will change. We must vote and resist by all peaceful means until they start loading our neighbors on bus's. Then ??? All bets off. They could stop most school shootings just by have hunter safety in schools and make the students attend. But again that is not what the deep state want's. But then again what the heck do I know. NEXT will be knives!!!.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Millions of Americans have gone before a Judge to collect SSI with mental health issues and they are not on any no buy list, The governments end game is to disarm the Nation period. People need to get out and vote so we can put a stop to the cultural Marxism that is going on in America, We are no longer free to speak our mind with out being accused of being a racist, xenophobe or worst, Hate speech laws now are killing the first amendment and now they are going after the second amendment, Where is going to stop?*


----------

